# Rookie passed his CD



## justk9s (Mar 6, 2010)

Rookie passed his CD with 3 tries. He placed in the top four all three tries. I was very proud of him. We are now onto CDX and then probably some Rally.
I took some pictures of him with his Ribbons and a few headshots I thought I would share..

KIM 

www.justk9s.com


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Great pics! What's CD?


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

That's great! Isn't it satisfying to accomplish these achievements!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats! I could look at pictures of him all day, what an amazing face.


----------



## justk9s (Mar 6, 2010)

CD is an AKC title. Companion Dog. Its all basic obedience and they must received 3 passing scores to get a title. 

KIM

www.justk9s.com


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

May I ask how old Rookie is??


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I went to your site...I see he is just over 4 yrs old....gorgeous!


----------



## justk9s (Mar 6, 2010)

There have been 5 of us friends with all different breeds, even mixed breeds taking this class and then going to the shows. Its been lots of fun. An easy way to get the titles accomplished and our dogs trained and titled. I have 2 more that will be ready by spring. And by then Rookie will be ready for CDX. 
Thanks for the compliments.. I LOVE my boy.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! He is very handsome!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Great job! Glad you and the big boy are having some fun doing the AKC title thing. I love to see such dogs out there when I go.


----------



## kona70 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very handsome!! Congrats


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats to you and that handsome boy !!!


----------

